# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Assassin's Creed: Unity công bố cấu hình siêu "sát thủ"

## hc_066

Là dòng game có đồ họa đẹp nhưng *Assassin's Creed* từ trước đến nay chưa bao giờ tỏ ra khắt khe với game thủ PC về mặt cấu hình. Nhưng sắp tới, *Assassin's Creed: Unity* có thể sẽ là ngoại lệ đầu tiên nếu như những gì mà Ubisoft vừa công bố mới đây là sự thật - theo đó tựa game hành động này yêu cầu người chơi ít nhất phải sở hữu CPU i5 cùng card đồ họa Nvidia GeForce GTX 680, chưa kể dung lượng RAM 6GB nếu muốn thưởng thức nó, mức cấu hình có thể xếp vào tầm cao so với mặt bằng chung hiện nay.


Những gì mà *Assassin's Creed: Unity* đã thể hiện qua các trailer của nó từ trước đến nay quả thực có ấn tượng, nhưng ấn tượng tới mức yêu cầu tối thiểu VGA GTX 680 thì không hề thuyết phục chút nào. Hy vọng đây chỉ là chiêu thổi phồng mà các hãng game gần đây hay sử dụng được Ubisoft "tiếp thu" lại mà thôi.
[embedded content]
Assassin's Creed: Unity Gameplay Walkthrough.
Chi tiết về cấu hình của *Assassin's Creed: Unity* các bạn có thể xem dưới đây.
*Cấu hình tối thiểu:*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz hoặc AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz
RAM: 6GB
VGA: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680, AMD Radeon HD 7970, AMD Phenom II x4 940 với 2GB VRAM
HDD: 50GB
*Cấu hình đề nghị:*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 3.4GHz hoặc AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz
RAM: 8GB
VGA: Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 hoặc AMD Radeon R9 290X với 3GB VRAM
HDD: 50GB
*Assassin's Creed: Unity* sẽ được phát hành cho PS4, Xbox One và PC vào ngày 11/11 tới.
*>> Assassin's Creed Unity hé lộ cốt truyện qua trailer mới*

----------

